# [NVIDIA] module chargé mais Xorg qui plante...

## giminik

salut,

je tente d'installer ma carte graphique nvidia fx 5200.

j'ai suivi à la lettre près le tutoriel officiel sur gentoo.org concernant l'installation de ces drivers.

j'ai bien tenté de trouver une réponse dans les anciens posts mais ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner.

le module nvidia est bien chargé. si je laisse le driver nv, xorg fonctionne, en revanche si je met nvidia, l'écran est noir puis reviens sous la console (tty).

j'ai tenté d'utiliser les paquets nvidia testing (~x86) mais là mon écran s'est carrément mis en veille...

quelques infos qui peuvent être utiles :

```
omega ~ # lsmod | grep -i nvidia

nvidia               3471580  0

agpgart                36812  2 nvidia,intel_agp
```

```
omega ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 22 Jan 12 01:59 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

omega ~ # uname -r

2.6.14-gentoo-r5

omega ~ #
```

```
omega ~ # lspci -vvv

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7280

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Region 0: Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [e4] Vendor Specific Information

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 3.0

                Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=2 Cal=2 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3+ Rate=x4,x8

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=2 SBA+ AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fc900000-fe9fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e7f00000-f7efffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHC

I])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. 865PE Neo2 (MS-6728)

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 4: I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHC

I])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. 865PE Neo2 (MS-6728)

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19

        Region 4: I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHC

I])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. 865PE Neo2 (MS-6728)

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 16

        Region 4: I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHC

I])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. 865PE Neo2 (MS-6728)

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 4: I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI]

)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. 865PE Neo2 (MS-6728)

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at febff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR+

        Latency: 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 50000000-500fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP

PriP])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. 865PE Neo2 (MS-6728)

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 0

        Region 0: I/O ports at <unassigned>

        Region 1: I/O ports at <unassigned>

        Region 2: I/O ports at <unassigned>

        Region 3: I/O ports at <unassigned>

        Region 4: I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

        Region 5: Memory at 50100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1K]

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO Pri

P PriO])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at e800 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at e400 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at e000 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at dc00 [size=16]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. 865PE Neo2 (MS-6728)

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 5

        Region 4: I/O ports at 0c00 [size=32]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. 865PE Neo2 (MS-6728)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21

        Region 0: I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

        Region 1: I/O ports at c400 [size=64]

        Region 2: Memory at febffe00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Region 3: Memory at febffd00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 80df

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (1250ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at fe9e0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

                Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=3 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3+ Rate=x4,x8

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

        Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905C-TX Fast Etherlink for PC Management NIC

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (2500ns min, 2500ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21

        Region 0: I/O ports at bc00 [size=128]

        Region 1: Memory at feafff80 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at 50000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. 865PE Neo2 (MS-6728)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (2000ns min, 14000ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

        Region 0: Memory at feafe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at b800 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

omega ~ #
```

les versions des drivers installés sont (y a t'il une commande pour le savoir ??? je fais emerge -a --unmerge nvidia-kernel...)

```
 media-video/nvidia-glx

    selected: 1.0.6629-r6

 media-video/nvidia-kernel

    selected: 1.0.6629-r5
```

l'erreur que Xorg rencontre :

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

pour le contenu entier de Xorg.0.log c'est ici

pour le fichier xorg.conf c'est ici

il doit s'agir d'une toute petite erreur ou un je ne sais quoi, mais un coup de main serait grandement apprécié  :Smile: 

a++

matthieu

----------

## marvin rouge

salut,

Si j'en crois /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r2/README.gz la geforce fx 5200 (c'est bien ta carte ?) est compatible avec les derniers drivers. Si c'est vraiment le cas, tu as interêt à utiliser les dernières versions.

Pour ça, il faut que:

-tu vérifies que /usr/src/linux pointe bien vers les sources de ton kernel en cours

-tu passes en ~x86 media-video/nvidia-kernel et media-video/nvidia-glx, et tu les emerges

-tu décharges le module nvidia (rmmod nvidia)

-tu le recharges (modprobe nvidia)

J'ai regardé ton xorg.conf et ton log.

Y'a juste un truc qui me chagrine: *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "Layout0"
> 
> Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

 

Je remplacerai la ligne en rouge par Screen "Screen0". Au cas ou ...

+

edit oups, je relis en détail ton post, et je m'aperçois que tu as fais attention au lien vers les sources du kernel.Last edited by marvin rouge on Wed Jan 18, 2006 8:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

 :Cool:  Ça c'est du post !!! Tout y est : les matos, les logs, les versions de paquets, le titre conforme etc. On en redemande !!!   :Wink: 

J'ai également cette carte et comme "marvin rouge" je te conseille les derniers nvidia-kernels et nvidia-glx.

Je te conseille également de commenter la ligne "VideoRam" dans ta config de xorg-x11. C'est inutile car comme tu peux le voir dans ton lspci la mémoire dispo sur ta carte graphique est détectée sans problème.

Enjoy !

----------

## giminik

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  Ça c'est du post !!! Tout y est : les matos, les logs, les versions de paquets, le titre conforme etc. On en redemande !!!   

 

ne t'inquiètes pas, j'aurai sans doute d'autres problèmes à venir  :Wink: 

j'ai viré "VideoRam" et le Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 le fonctionnement reste le même (sans mettre nvidia).

voici le contenu de mon fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

app-admin/eselect-opengl ~x86

app-admin/eselect ~x86
```

j'ai "émergé" et chargé le module...

lorsque je relance X, j'ai un écran noir, et au bout de 10 secondes environ, mon écran s'éteind. je dois rebooter la machine de force avec le bouton reset. je n'ai pas réussi à rebooter à l'aide de ssh, la connexion échoue on dirait.

j'ai lu ici et sur le wiki de x.org qu'il fallait créé des /dev/nvidia*...

j'ai exécuté le script suivant :

```
for i in 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7; do

  node="/dev/nvidia$i"

  rm -f $node

  mknod $node c 195 $i  || echo "mknod \"$node\""

  chmod 0660 $node      || echo "chmod \"$node\""

  chown :video $node    || echo "chown \"$node\""

done

node="/dev/nvidiactl"

rm -f $node

mknod $node c 195 255   || echo "mknod \"$node\""

chmod 0666 $node        || echo "chmod \"$node\""

chown :video $node      || echo "chown \"$node\""
```

je redémarre X, toujours le même problème : l'écran s'éteind.

cela dit, voici les deux fichiers de log.

le premier étant sans les /dev/nvidia*, on peut remarquer une différence avec le log du post précédent.

xorg.log sans /dev/nvidia*

le second avec les /dev/nvidia, une ligne supplémentaire apparaît à la fin : 

(je pense que le problème vient de là, le NV me rappelle vaguement le nom des pilotes libres pour nvidia, non ???

```
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
```

xorg.log avec /dev/nvidia*

une fois rebooté, les /dev/nvidia* ne sont plus là, je pense que c'est udev qui les gère ? y a t'il moyen de faire en sorte qu'ils soient là à chaque démarrage ?

merci, je sens qu'on avance  :Smile: 

a++

matthieu

----------

## netfab

Salut,

As-tu fait un :

```

# eselect opengl set nvidia

```

?

A tout hasard, essaye ceci.

----------

## giminik

le eselect ne change rien  :Sad: 

j'avais déjà lu ce post, mais je n'ai pas de répertoire nommé /usr/lib/xorg/modules tel que mensionné ci dessous :

Section "Files" 

 ... 

 ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

le fait de mettre le chemin complet vers le module glx n'a rien changé non plus...

je soupsonne de plus en plus la panne matérielle... est ce possible que la carte fonctionne normalement si le module gérant l'accélération est mort ?

car avant j'utilisais une debian, j'avais installé les drivers du site nvidia.com, tout fonctionnait très bien... jusqu'au jour où plus rien ne fonctionnait et mon écran s'éteignait...

j'avais tenté de réinstaller ces drivers mais rien à faire... quelques mois plus tard je décide de retenter l'installation en ayant vidé les partitions (vieille habitude windows), je réinstalle et ça remarche. 2 mois plus tard, de nouveau le soucis (le jour d'une soutenance d'un projet de fac... plus d'image). c'est alors que j'ai décidé de changer de système (pas seulement pour celà) et impossible de faire marcher cette carte graphique... je vais peut être la tester sur une autre machine pour voir...

ps : il suffisait que je change le nvidia en nv pour retrouver une image normale mais sans accélération   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Pongten

A tout hasard, le module nvidia est bien chargé ? (modprobe nvidia)

Automatiquement au démarrage ? (/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4)

----------

## titix

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> A tout hasard, le module nvidia est bien chargé ? (modprobe nvidia)
> 
> Automatiquement au démarrage ? (/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4)

 

Faudrait au moins lire le premier post...

 *Quote:*   

> le module nvidia est bien chargé.

 

 *Quote:*   

> omega ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 22 Jan 12 01:59 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5
> 
> omega ~ # uname -r
> ...

 

----------

## Pongten

Tout à fait d'accord, néanmoins, lorsque j'avais cette erreur  : 

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

c'était dans trois cas de figures : 

- Je n'avais pas refait l'emerge de nvidia-kernel après install d'un nouveau noyau

- Les devices (/dev/nvidia*) n'étaient pas créés

- Le module n'était pas chargé.

et il m'est arrivé au début de faire des essais qui plantaîent (module chargé), de redémarrer le pc mais sans avoir mis le modules en chargement automatique et de ne plus y penser et donc de me retrouver avec qqch qui ne fonctionnait pas à cause d'une bête erreur, raison pour laquelle je posais ma question !!

Edit : /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (désolé, en lisant le post, c'est le 14 qui m'a perturbé !)

Edit2 : le pilote nvidia n'est-il pas configuré en dur dans le kernel ? (vais peut-être encore me faire descendre par titix mais c'est pour lancer des pistes de réflexion)

----------

## giminik

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Tout à fait d'accord, néanmoins, lorsque j'avais cette erreur  : 
> 
> ```
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
> 
> ...

 

```
omega Incoming # cat /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 | grep -i nvidia

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set
```

et 

```
omega Incoming # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

evdev

nvidia

```

```
omega Incoming # lsmod | grep -i nvidia

nvidia               4092016  0

agpgart                36812  2 intel_agp,nvidia
```

je suis en train de mettre à jour tout le système des fois que...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pongten

Juste pour un test parce que si ma mémoire est bonne j'ai déjà vu des bizarreries avec ça, essaye un peu en retirant evdev (ainsi que dans le xorg.conf)?

----------

## yoyo

Je viens de penser à une piste possible; dans ton xorg.conf, la section où tu définis la carte nvidia, ajoute :

```
Option      "NvAgp" "3"
```

Je sais aussi qu'il y a des incompatibilités entre les modules AGPGART (dans le noyau Linux) de certains chipsets et le module nvidia. Dans ce cas, nvidia préconise d'utiliser le module agp NVAGP fournit avec le paquet nvidia-kernel ou nvidia-glx.

Donc si malgré l'option "NvAgp" "3" ton xorg plante toujours, essaie de supprimer le support agpgart de ton noyau.

----------

## giminik

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Juste pour un test parce que si ma mémoire est bonne j'ai déjà vu des bizarreries avec ça, essaye un peu en retirant evdev (ainsi que dans le xorg.conf)?

 

que veux tu dire par là ?

je n'ai pas accès à ma machine pour le moment donc je testerai dès que je rentrerai...

----------

## Pongten

Il me semble, mais je parle de mémoire, que j'ai déjà vu un cas ou X était bloqué et où l'erreur affichée concernait le module nvidia alors qu'en fait elle était provoquée par evdev.  Mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le même problème (car je ne sais plus la version du module nvidia, ni de evdev).  C'est donc juste une piste à tester.

Je te conseille donc de commenter evdev dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, ainsi que ce qui s'y rapporte dans ton xorg.conf et d'essayer.

On ne sait jamais :p

----------

## giminik

bon j'avance petit à petit...

j'ai testé vos suggestions, sauf celle concernant evdev puisque je cherchais à faire marcher cette carte bien avant de configurer ma souris donc même sans le evdev ça ne fonctionnait pas.

j'ai testé ma carte sous windows. elle fonctionne visiblement.

j'ai mis une carte GeForce2 MX/MX 400 sous mon linux pour tester. du premier coup j'obtiens un affichage. mais l'accélération n'est pas trop au rendez vous (c'est peut être normal vu le nombre d'années qu'a la bête...)

ce qui me gêne c'est qu'un glxinfo | grep direct retourne ceci :

```
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
```

c'est peut être un indice concernant le disfonctionnement de l'autre carte ??? (les écrans de veille open gl n'ont pas l'air de vouloir s'afficher...)

ps : vous pouvez commencer à me donner une liste de cartes graphiques compatibles avec linux si vous en connaissez. chipset et modèle constructeur que vous avez pu voir fonctionner avec l'accélération graphique  :Wink:  je crois que celle ci va partir à la benne.

a++

matthieu

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Que donne :

```

$ equery uses xorg-x11

```

(si tu n'as pas equery ==> emerge gentoolkit)

En d'autres termes : est-ce que tu as activé le flag opengl à la compilation de X ?

----------

## giminik

voilà :

```
omega ~ # equery uses xorg-x11

[ Searching for packages matching xorg-x11... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                     ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 ]

 U I

 - - 3dfx             : Adds support for 3dfx video cards to XFree86. See: voodoo3

 - - 3dnow            : Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions

 + + bitmap-fonts     : Builds the crappy 100 DPI and 75 DPI fonts

 - - cjk              : Adds support for Multi-byte character languages (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)

 - - debug            : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - dlloader         : Enable dynamic module loader instead of ELF loader

 - - dmx              : Build Distributed Multiheaded X

 + + doc              : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - font-server      : Build XFS, the X Font Server

 - - insecure-drivers : Builds insecure DRI stuff for via, mach64 and savage

 + + ipv6             : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - minimal          : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 + + mmx              : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 + + nls              : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - nocxx            : Disable support for C++ (DON'T USE THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING)

 + + opengl           : Adds support for OpenGL

 + + pam              : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - sdk              : Builds the software development kit

 - - sse              : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 - - static           : !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes binaries to be statically linked instead of dynamically

 + + truetype-fonts   : Build TrueType fonts

 + + type1-fonts      : Build Type1 fonts

 - - uclibc           : Enable uclibc specific patches and build or link uclibc

 - - xprint           : Support for xprint, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/xprint/

 + + xv               : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)
```

et voici la liste des USE :

```
omega ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 arts audiofile avi bash-completion bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 calendar caps cdparanoia cdr cpdflib crypt cscope cups curl dbmaker dbus directfb doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread emacs emacs-w3 encode ethereal examples exif expat fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb ftp gd gdbm gif gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv idn imagemagick imlib innodb ipv6 jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas lcms lesstif libcaca libwww lm_sensors mad mcal mhash mime mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg msn musicbrainz mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png posix print python qt readline samba scanner simplexml slp sockets spell spl sqlite ssl svg svga symlink tcpd tetex tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vcd vhosts vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf wxwindows xine xml xml2 xmms xpm xsl xv xvid zlib linguas_en linguas_fr userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

merci, matthieu

----------

## netfab

Toujours le même xorg.conf ?

Essaye en désactivant ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Extensions"
> 
> 	Option "Composite" "Enable"
> 
> EndSection

 

----------

## giminik

bon j'ai réussi à faire marcher ma vieille carte avec glx, le problème venait de ceci :

Section "Extensions"

       Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

donc j'y ai viré et maintenant la geforce 2 mx 400 fonctionne.

j'espère que ça fonctionnera aussi sur ma geforce 5200... je vais tester ça demain.

a++

matthieu

----------

## giminik

bon ben transmission de pensées on dirait  :Smile: 

le problème venait de là.

je teste demain avec l'autre carte.

merci

----------

## giminik

bon ben ça ne veut pas marcher avec l'autre carte c'est fou ça... je vais donc acheter une autre carte graphique.

avez vous des modèles en particulier à me conseiller ? des modèles que vous avez vu tourner sous gentoo (chipset + constructeur) ce serait sympa  :Smile: 

merci pour tout matthieu

----------

## ghoti

 *giminik wrote:*   

> je vais donc acheter une autre carte graphique

 

Avant de te lancer dans les frais, essaie tout de même un des derniers drives "unstable" 

 *Quote:*   

> bigben ~ # eix -l nvidia-kernel
> 
> * media-video/nvidia-kernel
> 
>      Available versions:
> ...

 

 *giminik wrote:*   

> les versions des drivers installés sont (y a t'il une commande pour le savoir ???

 

Comme tu le vois ci-dessus : commande eix (app-portage/eix)

Il y a aussi la commande equery (app-portage/gentoolkit)  :Wink: 

----------

## ltememe

je viens m'imiscer dans votre conversation...

j'ai pas tout lu, mais j'ai cru comprendre que vous en concluiez que la gentoo marchait pas sous une nvidia 5200, mais chez moi ca marche impec'....

voilàvoilà, c'était juste pour dire :p

----------

## ghoti

 *ltememe wrote:*   

> j'ai cru comprendre que vous en concluiez que la gentoo marchait pas sous une nvidia 5200, mais chez moi ca marche impec'....

 

Intéressant !

Si tu pouvais donner la version des drivers que tu utilises, ton témoignage serait encore plus enrichissant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## giminik

 *ltememe wrote:*   

> je viens m'imiscer dans votre conversation...
> 
> j'ai pas tout lu, mais j'ai cru comprendre que vous en concluiez que la gentoo marchait pas sous une nvidia 5200, mais chez moi ca marche impec'....
> 
> voilàvoilà, c'était juste pour dire :p

 

est quel est le constructeur de cette carte ???

la mienne est faite par asus...

----------

## giminik

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *giminik wrote:*   je vais donc acheter une autre carte graphique 
> 
> Avant de te lancer dans les frais, essaie tout de même un des derniers drives "unstable" 

 

je les ai déjà essayé, mais sans succés.

la carte est déjà commandée (une msi geforce 6200).

j'espère que je n'aurai pas à reposter   :Confused: 

merci à tous les intervenants dans le post  :Wink: 

----------

## giminik

coucou, me revoilà  :Smile: 

j'ai donc installé ma carte nvidia 6200 avec les derniers drivers.

elle marche très bien, et glxgears m'affiche 1300 fps...

j'ai tout de même un petit souci.

ma machine démarre en mode console.

en root j'ai fait un startx. l'interface se lance, et je peux accéder aux consoles tty1... à l'aide des touches CTRL-ALT-Fx.

en revanche, au lieu de faire startx, si je fais /etc/init.d/xdm start, j'accède également à l'interface graphique (invite de connexion) mais si je fais CTRL-ALT-Fx, l'écran est soit noir, soir avec des bandes colorées, mais aucune trace du texte de la console.

savez vous de quoi cela pourrait-il venir ?

----------

